# who atually has an 'arm day'



## ducky699 (Jul 23, 2012)

my arms seem to be lagging behind the rest of my body, i know its genetics thats its down too but my whole body is getting bigger but my arms although getting stronger seem to be lagging.

i do a 5 day split:

Chest

Back

Shoulders

Off

Arms

Legs

Off

and i cant seem to add size to my arms, i did at first but now its like i have hit a plateu, ive tried doing drop sets etc, my workout roughly goes

Cable pushdown 3 x 8

Weighted Dips 3 x 8

Close Bench 3 x 8

Skull crushers 3 x 8

Single arms rope extensions 3 x 15

Barbell curls 3 x 8

Preacher Curls 3 x 8

Hammer Curls 3 x 8

21's 3 sets

i dont just want size im also going for the aesthetic look but if people could tell me

1 If they do train arms

2. What does there session look like

3. if they are on gear or not

i will happily drop arm day and put a few tricep exercises on chest day and bicep on bak day if this will help

thanks, :thumb:


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Everyone arms lag behind don't they lol

I have a arms day


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

Seems alot pal but different things work for different people. You did say you not progressing though so an option is just do two triceps/biceps but four sets and real heavy weight just so you like 6 reps out. I think doing the dropsets supersets just gives an ace pump IMO.

I would go with close grip press, skull crushers,

Biceps standing bar concetration curls and DB hammer curls but very strict.


----------



## ducky699 (Jul 23, 2012)

cas said:


> Everyone arms lag behind don't they lol
> 
> I have a arms day


i know some people who hit arms pretty much twice a day and they look amazing, no ****


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

Too much in my opinion - I do weighted dips on chest day and heavy bb curls on back day (if I can be @rsed) not on gear and that seems to work for me!! We're all different tho!!


----------



## ducky699 (Jul 23, 2012)

Slater8486 said:


> Seems alot pal but different things work for different people. You did say you not progressing though so an option is just do two triceps/biceps but four sets and real heavy weight just so you like 6 reps out. I think doing the dropsets supersets just gives an ace pump IMO.
> 
> I would go with close grip press, skull crushers,
> 
> Biceps standing bar concetration curls and DB hammer curls but very strict.


do you think i should then put weighted dips on chest day because they are such a good exercise?

i used to go heavy especially with biceps but my forearms either got a really big pump and i lost grip or my from suffered dramaticaly, i will probaly give it a shot though for the next 4 weeks, its going to be hard to be in and out in less than 30 mins


----------



## ducky699 (Jul 23, 2012)

benno_2010 said:


> Too much in my opinion - I do weighted dips on chest day and heavy bb curls on back day (if I can be @rsed) not on gear and that seems to work for me!! We're all different tho!!


well your arms are looking pretty decent, so you dont do any other exercises specificaly for biceps or triceps? do you go heavy on those exercises or sort of rep out?


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

I do arms the same day as chest. And then do little top ups after shoulders and back for tris and back respectively. I've dropped to lower total volume and have Been impressed with my arm progress lately.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Doing too much thats why

Dont forget arms get worked with back and chest too

So ontop of what youre doing for arm day, you have back and chest exercises that have worked them too


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

ducky699 said:


> well your arms are looking pretty decent, so you dont do any other exercises specificaly for biceps or triceps? do you go heavy on those exercises or sort of rep out?


Heavy as I can and for a low amount of reps (5x5) - I found when I had a separate day for arms I achieved little growth, they seemed to grow when I do less! I might add in the odd cgbp for tris but only because its a bigger muscle then bis


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

ducky699 said:


> do you think i should then put weighted dips on chest day because they are such a good exercise?
> 
> i used to go heavy especially with biceps but my forearms either got a really big pump and i lost grip or my from suffered dramaticaly, i will probaly give it a shot though for the next 4 weeks, its going to be hard to be in and out in less than 30 mins


Yes go with your weighted dips chest day, leaning forward though to hit the chest even harder, you could change the close grip bench to the weighted dips but I just prefer them on chest day.

If 30 mins is too short and your wanting more just do some tricep kickbacks aswell and maybe some cable bicep curls but bi's are a small muscle and don't need hitting with 4/5 exercises!


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

every day is arm day


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

Never have an arm day

My split

Back

Chest

Hams/bi

Delta/tri

Quads/calves


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

i used to have an arms days a few years ago and it worked for me

i now group them with larger parts /push pull etc


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

If you think about it the bicep is probably 10 times smaller than a chest muscle, yet people work the bicep ten times harder. Same goes for triceps as well.

Lay off your arms for a month and just do your other body parts, the results may surprise you.


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

My split is:

Back and Hamstrings 1

Chest and Biceps

Quads and Calfs

Back and Hamstrings 2

Shoulders and Triceps

And its a killer!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

27 sets for arms!!!

If you compare size that must mean you do about 100 sets on your legs then yeah?

70 odd sets for back?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

No arm day for me. Hardly ever do an arm exercise.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Wheyman said:


> every day is arm day


Gotta av dem big gunz bruv


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

cas said:


> Gotta av dem big gunz bruv


yup I swap leg and chest and back for these guns


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Mingster said:


> No arm day for me. Hardly ever do an arm exercise.


I get it's all about the compounds for size, but there is pleasure I feel when I do a bicep curl in the mirror. Veins popping out, engorged, erect and powerful. This is what you're missing out on.


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

DB said:


> 27 sets for arms!!!
> 
> If you compare size that must mean you do about 100 sets on your legs then yeah?
> 
> 70 odd sets for back?


You sir have just given the best example of why not to be a bicep boy that I have ever seen!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

rectus said:


> I get it's all about the compounds for size, but there is pleasure I feel when I do a bicep curl in the mirror. Veins popping out, engorged, erect and powerful. This is what you're missing out on.


My veins pop out of engorged, powerful arms by merely scratching my nose


----------



## anthony900220 (Dec 30, 2012)

barbell curls 5 sets

superset incline con curls 4 sets

+ hammer curls 4 sets

bicep curls 3 sets

skull crushes 5sets

superset close grip bench 3 sets

+ dumbbell back extensions

bench dips 2 sets bw 1 set + plate

12-20 reps per set


----------



## steviethe spark (Oct 17, 2010)

I know a guy who has a tricep day and a bicep day 5 sets on each muscle of 5 diff exercises ,arms are nothing to write home bout either


----------



## gringo (Jul 13, 2009)

ducky699 said:


> Cable pushdown 3 x 8
> 
> Weighted Dips 3 x 8
> 
> ...


Wow thats a lot of exercises. Is this really necessary?

Why not try the other extreme, like this:

http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/sports_body_training_performance/the_biggerarms_challenge

Its quicker than your workout and might be just what you need.

Me, I do have an arms day, but only cos I'm teaching my training partner how to armwrestle so he doesnt

get humiliated again by a lad 30K lighter than him LOL


----------



## WildBilly (Feb 9, 2013)

For a good while now I have done Tri's on chest day:

Just adding cable pull downs 3x8 and 1x as heavy as I can go for 4 or 5 reps then either 3x8 weighted dips or skullcrushers.

For Bi's I do them on their own (i.e. not with back) and do 2 exercises at 3x8 and then 1 exercise at 3x 5 or 6 reps. Bi's dont really need that much of a workout and imo you overtrain them with what you have stated in your OP.

But as said everyone is deifferent so I would say the best thing to do is experiment with a few different combo's until something clicks! :thumb:


----------



## bubbleobill (Oct 26, 2012)

I've found the best way for me to build arms is to have an arms day. 3 bi exercises and 3 tris by 4 sets. With bis u really have to concentrate with form sensing as hard as u can and holding up top tensed for a moment then coming down.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

I have an arm day.. My split is Shoulders, Chest, Back, Arms, Legs. My arms aren't huge but people always noticed them and they are pretty defined.


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

Best way to train arms is train your body. It's all proportionate


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

i have an arm day, started this 6 weeks ago, and they are looking better


----------

